# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  أيهما أولى حفظ القرآن أو طلب العلم الشرعي ؟؟

## طويلب علم سلفي

قال الشيخ صالح بن عبد العزيز آل الشيخ حفظه الله في شريط "التفقه في الدين" لما سئل :

س/ هل حفظ القرآن الكريم مقدم على طلب العلم الشرعي؟

ج/ إذا آنس من نفسه استعدادا لحفظ القرآن ومقبل فيحفظ القرآن الكريم كاملا هذا أفضل في حقه، وهو الذي كان عليه عمل العلماء في مضى، لا يقبلون من يقرأ عليهم إلا بعد حفظ القرآن.
وقد حدثني أحد مشايخنا حفظهم يقول -رحم الله الميت وحفظ الله الحي- يقول أتيت للشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم رحمه الله فقلت له أريد أن أقرأ عليك، فقال: حفظت القرآن؟ قلت لا. فقال: اذهب احفظ القرآن ثم إيتِ لتقرأ قال فغبت عليه ستة أشهر معي همة وعزيمة حفظت فيها القرآن، ثم أتيت بعد هذا فقلت: يا شيخ أنا حفظت القرآن أحسن الله إليك قال: إقرأ قال فاختبرني في مواضع ثم قال: بارك الله فيك. قال اقرأ في كتاب كذا دخل في الحلقة.
الذي عنده قوة في الحفظ وإقبال يحفظ القرآن، ثم بعد ذلك يلتحق بحلق العلم وإذا كان عنده من الوقت ما يحفظ فيه بعض من القرآن ليحضر في بعضه حلق العلم.
لكن حفظ القرآن هو العلم؛ لأنه بما تحتج؟ من لا سلاح عنده وحجة وبرهان بالقرآن فبما يحتج؟ نحتج بمفاهيم أو بآراء إنما الحجة في الكتاب وفي سنة النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
فلقد أحسن ابن القيم رحمه الله إذ يقول في نونيته:
والجهلُ داء قاتلٌ وشفــاؤه أمران في التركيب متفقـانِ
نص من القرآن أو من سنـة وطبيب ذاك العالم الربانـي
والعلم أقسام ثلاث ما لـها من رابع والحق ذو تبيــانِ
علم بأوصاف الإلـه وفعله وكذلك الأسماء للديــانِ
والأمر والنهي الذي هو دينـه وجزاؤه يوم المعاد الثانــي
والكلُّ في القرآن والسنن التي جاءت عن المبعوث بالفرقان
وقال في موضع آخر
العلم قال الله قال رسوله قال الصحابة هم أولوا العرفان
فإذن لابد من حفظ القرآن لتكون الحجة قوية.
الذي لا يحفظ القرآن كيف يحتج؟ الذي ما يحفظ من السنة بما قدر له بما يحتج وما يستدل؟ هذا عجب.
الطحاوية الدرس 17

س6/ منَّ الله عليّ بحب القراءة حتى أني أقرا في اليوم ست إلى سبع ساعات؛ ولكني لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله لا أجد حماسا لقراءة القرآن ومراجعته مع أني حفظته؟

ج/ القرآن هو أهم المهمات، فإذا كان طالب العلم منَّ الله عليه بحفظ كتابه لا يفرطنَّ فيما حفظ بأيّ علم آخر؛ بل يتمسّك بما حفظ ويترك العلوم إذا كان طلبه للعلم سيؤثر على حفظه للقرآن بما يعلم من نفسه أنه لا يستطيع، فإنه يترك تلك العلوم لحفظ كتاب الله جل جلاله؛ لأن القرآن أعظم ما يُحفظ في الصدور، وبه يهتدي المرء، وإذا كان عنده رغبة فيمكن أن يجمع بين هذا وهذا فيما يسر الله له.
وقال :
ولذلك أنا أعتب على كثير من الإخوة ممن لهم مدة طويلة في طلب العلم أنهم لم يحفظوا القرآن، إلى متى؛ لأن الشباب عمر سيذهب والزمن ينقضي، وقوة الذهن وقوة الحافظة والفراغ أسباب تعينك على حفظ كتاب الله جل وعلا، والقرآن ميسر ?وَلَقَدْ يَسَّرْنَا الْقُرْآنَ لِلذِّكْرِ فَهَلْ مِن مُّدَّكِرٍ?[القمر:17].

وطالب العلم إذا لم يحفظ القرآن فلن تأتيه الاستدلالات، إذا سمع استدلالات أهل العلم فلن يحفظ، هل يحفظ كل آية تمر به؟ العلم ما هو؟ العلم دليل من الكتاب أو من السنة أو من كلام الصحابة أو كلام أهل العلم، هذا هو العلم، فإذا لم يحفظ القرآن ولم يحفظ السنة؛ يعني يحفظ كثيرا من السنة. تأتي مواضع الاستدلال فتفوته، لذلك تأتي كلمات يعوزها الحجة، يعوزها الدليل، الدليل نور كلام الله جل وعلا نور في صدرك وأيضا نور في الحجة والاستدلال.
إذن طالب العلم لا يليق به أن يكون غير حافظ لكتاب الله جل وعلا، فمن منَّ الله جل وعلا عليه بحفظ كتابه فليشكر الله جل وعلا على هذه النعمة التي وصفها الله جل وعلا في سورة العنكبوت بقوله ?بَلْ هُوَ آيَاتٌ بَيِّنَاتٌ فِي صُدُورِ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ?[العنكبوت:49]؛ بل هو آيات بينات في صدور الذين أوتوا العلم، وهو نور كتاب الله جل وعلا الذي فيه الحجة فيه العظة وفيه العبرة، وأُنس العبد المؤمن أنس طالب العلم وحجته بلا كتاب كيف يحتج وبم يحتج؟ يكون دائما من أهل الرأي أو ممن يقل استدلالهم بالقرآن، إذا خطب خطبة إما أن تكون فيها آية أو لا تكون وإذا تكلم فيقل استدلاله بكتاب الله جل وعلا، هذا ضعف، لذلك طالب العلم كلما قوي حفظه لكتاب الله، وكأنه هو يتلو مواقع الاستدلال فإنه سيكون عنده وبينة حتى يحتج للناس على نور؛ لأن كتاب الله جل وعلا معه.
إذن فلا بد له من العناية بكلام الله جل وعلا حفظا ثم تلاوة وتعاهدا، ثم فقها، لابد من فقه القرآن الأحكام، يمر علي التفسير يمر على كتاب في أحكام القرآن ونحو ذلك فيعرف ما اشتمل عليه هذا الكتاب.
ثم العناية بسنة النبي عَلَيْهِ الصَّلاَةُ والسَّلاَمُ، وسنة النبي عَلَيْهِ الصَّلاَةُ والسَّلاَمُ -ولله الحمد- محفوظة في الكتب والعلماء المأمونون على نشر السنة وعلى بيانه وبيان أحكامها وما اشتملت عليه ولله الحمد موجودون، فطالب العلم إذا حفظ منها ما تيسر فإنه يسهل عليه حينئذ أن يفهم معاني الأحاديث؛ يعني يحفظ الأربعين النووية، يحفظ في الأحكام: عمدة الأحكام، بلوغ المرام، يكرر ذلك كثيرا، يحفظه مرة واحدة، ثم إذا مثلا ما تعاهد وتفلت منه يكرر ذلك يمر عليه مثلا كم شهر مرة على البلوغ، يكون معه الأحاديث تكون معه، سنة النبي عَلَيْهِ الصَّلاَةُ والسَّلاَمُ، كذاك يكون مبتدئا إلى أحاديث الجوامع التي أوردها مثلا النووي في رياض الصالحين يحفظ من الأبواب، النووي في كل باب تجد أنه يذكر الآيات من كتاب الله جل وعلا التي تدل على ما بوب له ثم يذكر الأحاديث، يتأمل طالب العلم يحفظ هذه الآيات ويحفظ الأحاديث أو شيئا، ويوطن نفسه بعد ذلك على ما معرفة العناوين، معرفة الأقوال؛ يعني يعرف الموضوعات؛ يعني يُصغي إلى موضوع تدبر القرآن، ثم يضع في ذهنه كل ما مر على آية فيها التدبر وضعها في مكانها المناسب، إذا حفظ القرآن يسهل عليه، يبقى المسألة لطالب العلم ترتيب فقط؛ يعني تجد أنه يستدل بخمس آيات ست آيات في الموضوع الواحد، ما يعوزه التذكر ولا الحفظ في ذلك، كذلك إذا كانت معه أحاديث كثيرة، فإنه ينتبه ففي الموضوع الواحد يجري عدة أحاديث في ذهنه حتى تجتمع تحت الأبواب ثمان آيات والأحاديث ثم مع بعد ذلك كلام أهل العلم في بيان ذلك، فإذا رغب أن يتكلم في أي زمان وفي أي مكان لم يعوزه التحضير ولا يعوزه الجهد في الاستعداد ويبدأ والله جل وعلا يفتح عليه لم؟ لأن الآلات معه، معه القرآن ومعه السنة؛ يعني ما شاء الله جل وعلا من القرآن وما شاء من السنة، معه الموضوعات والعناوين، ثم يبين، والعلم ما هو النافع للناس؟ هو كلام الله جل وعلا وكلام رسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، ثم بيان أهل العلم لمعانيهما".

وقال :
س1/ أيهما أولى لطالب العلم المبتدئ حفظ القرآن وتفسيره أو الاهتمام باللغة العربية دراسة وحفظا وغير ذلك؟

ج/ هذا لا يمنع من هذا، حفظ القرآن ومعرفة تفسيره هذا هو الواجب، فأن تحفظ القرآن إذا كنت طالب علم، لا يمكن أن تكون طالب علم إلا بحفظ والعلم بما فيه؛ لأن الحجة هي كتاب الله جل وعلا وسنة رسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فإن لم تحفظ ولم تعرف معناها، فكيف تكون حجتك قائمة، وكيف تدلي بها وكيف تكون أنت مقتنعا أصلا بما سلكت، ولهذا الاعتناء بالقرآن هذا من الضروريات.
وقد كان عدد من المشايخ المتقدمين رحمهم الله تعالى لا يأذنون للطالب أن يحضر عليهم في الدرس حتى يحفظ القرآن، فإذا حفظ القرآن فإنه حينئذ يحضر الدرس ويحفظ بقية المتون أو يسمع الشرح ونحو ذلك لأنه يكون أمتن لعوده.
فإذن القرآن في حفظه ومعرفة تفسيره أولى من تعلم اللغة العربية على ما هو معروف في درس النحو؛ لكن يعمل هذا وهذا، المرء لن يستغرق القرآن منه وقته كله وإنما سيأخذ منه شيئا، فالوقت الباقي أن يمضيه في غير ذلك.
القرآن لا يقدم عليه غيره بل يقدم القرآن على غيره.
وقد قال أبو عبد الرحمن السلمي: حدثنا الذين كانوا يقرئوننا القرآن أنهم كانوا لا يتجاوزون عشر آيات حتى يحفظوهن ويتعلموهن ويعملوا بما فيهن. قال: فأخذنا العلم والعمل جميعا. وهذا بإعانة الله جل وعلا وتوفيقه يحصل.

وقال في "شرح كتاب الطهارة من بلوغ المرام :

الثالث: أنه إذا قرأ القرآن حفظا في صلاته، أو حفظا في مصلاه، أو قرأه تلاوة في أي مكان يقرأ فيه ينبغي له أن يتأمل مواضع الاستدلال، وكثيرا ما تمر معنا في الدروس آيات يستدل بها.
والقرآن كله دليل على مسائل العلم، إما دليل على مسألة عقدية، أو في التوحيد، أو في الفقه، أو في الآداب، أو في التاريخ، أو في مسألة نحوية، أو في مسألة أصولية، أو دليل على معنى لغة.. إلى أخره.
فكلما زاد علم طالب العلم كلما علم أن كل آية دليل -ولا شك- ينزل في موقعه من مواقع الاستدلال في العلوم المختلفة: علوم الشريعة الأصلية، والصناعية المساعدة.
لهذا إذا قرأت القرآن فلتكن القراءة مع كونها للتعبد، أن تضع قلبك، وأن تفتح قلبك وذهنك إلى مواضع الاستدلال، هذه الآية فيها دليل على مسألة كذا، قد لا يكون عندك علم أنها دليل من قبل، لكن لما تأملت وجدتها أنها تصلح دليلا لهذه المسألة، فتذهب تراجع في التفسير، تراجع كتب العقيدة مثلا إذا كانت الآية في العقيدة، تراجع كتب الفقه إذا كانت الآية في الأحكام، وتنظر هل هذا الفهم منك صحيح أم لا؟
ولهذا من حفظ القرآن وهو كبير، يعني ليس في حالة الصغر، يعني مثلا بعد أن عرف العلم، وعرف طلب العلم، فإنه يستفيد من هذه الطريقة أكثر ممن حفظه صغيرا.
وهذا أمر مجرب في أن طالب العلم إذا ابتدأ حفظ القرآن وعنده معلومات، عنده بعض المسائل في التوحيد، بعض المسائل في العقيدة، بعض المسائل في الفقه، وعلم من هذا وهذا وهذا أشياء، فإنه وهو يحفظ سيتأمل الآية، فسيجد أنها دليل على المسألة الفلانية، والأخرى دليل على المسألة الفلانية، وهذه دليل على أن اللغة هذه فصيحة -يعني- في استعمال كلمة، وهكذا.
لهذا من مقاصد تلاوة القرآن، وحفظه لطالب العلم، وكثرة تلاوته أن يكون على ذكر منه دائما، بعد التعبد والتقرب إلى الله جل وعلا بما خرج منه -سبحانه وتعالى-، أن يكون على ذكر دائما بمواضع الاستدلال، وهذه منكم ينبغي لكم العناية بها كثيرا.
كذلك إذا قرأتم في كتب السنة، كما سيأتي إن شاء الله تعالى ربما في كلمة مثل هذه، كيف يستفاد من كتب السنة في التدبر والاستذكار؟ فإذن إذا قرأت القرآن لا تكن القراءة قراءة هذٍّ، لا تعلم المعاني، ولا تعلم أوجه الاستدلال، يعني لا تدبرت في المعنى فعلمت التفسير، ولا تدبرت في أوجه الاستدلال فاستفدت منه.
ولهذا نقول: إن أعظم ما ينبغي لك أن تعتني به أن تكون قراءتك للقرآن قراءة استدلال على مسائل العلم، وهذا يتنوع فيه الناس بحسب قدرتهم على انتزاع الأدلة، أو معرفتهم بكلام العلماء في الاستدلال.

وقال في "مسائل الجاهلية":

6/ هل يستطيع المسلم فهم العقيدة وشرحها دون حفظ القرآن الكريم وما هو السبيل إلى ذلك؟يمكن أن يفهم العقيدة سواءً العقيدة الإجمالية يعني مجمل الاعتقاد أو توحيد العبادة بخصوصه، يمكن أن يفهمه بدون أن يحفظ القرآن، لكن إذا حفظ القرآن استقامت عنده الحجة ووضح له البراهين التي يأتي بها أهل السنة في تلك المسائل



****** قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله كما في "مجموع الفتاوى"(23/54)
لما سئل :" *******
أيهما طلب القرآن أو العلم أفضل

فأجاب أما العلم الذي يجب على الإنسان عينا كعلم ما أمر الله به وما نهى الله عنه فهو مقدَّم على حفظ ما لا يجب من القرآن فإن طلب العلم الأول واجب وطلب الثاني مستحب والواجب مقدم على المستحب، وأما طلب حفظ القرآن فهو مقدم على كثير مما تسميه الناس علما وهو إما باطل أو قليل النفع وهو أيضا مقدم في التعلم في حق من يريد أن يتعلم علم الدين من الأصول والفروع فإن المشروع في حق مثل هذا في هذه الأوقات أن يبدأ بحفظ القرآن فإنه أصل علوم الدين بخلاف ما يفعله كثير من أهل البدع من الأعاجم وغيرهم حيث يشتغل أحدهم بشيء من فضول العلم من الكلام أو الجدال والخلاف أو الفروع النادرة أو التقليد الذي لا يحتاج إليه أو غرائب الحديث التي لا تثبت ولا ينتفع بها وكثير من الرياضيات التي لا تقوم عليها حجة ويترك حفظ القرآن الذى هو أهم من ذلك كله فلابد فى مثل هذه المسألة من التفصيل، والمطلوب من القرآن هو فهم معانيه والعمل به فان لم تكن هذه همة حافظه لم يكن من أهل العلم والدين والله سبحانه أعلم.
وسئل عن تكرار القرآن والفقه أيهما أفضل وأكثر أجرا

فأجاب الحمد لله خير الكلام كلام الله وخير الهدى هدى محمد وكلام الله لا يقاس به كلام الخلق فان فضل القرآن على سائر الكلام كفضل الله على خلقه وأما الأفضل فى حق الشخص فهو بحسب حاجته ومنفعته فان كان يحفظ القرآن وهو محتاج الى تعلم غيره فتعلمه ما يحتاج اليه أفضل من تكرار التلاوة التى لا يحتاج الى تكرارها وكذلك ان كان حفظ من القرآن ما يكفيه وهو محتاج الى علم آخر وكذلك ان كان قد حفظ القرآن أو بعضه وهو لا يفهم معانيه فتعلمه لما لما يفهمه من معانى القرآن أفضل من تلاوة ما لا يفهم معانيه وأما من تعبد بتلاوة الفقه فتعبده بتلاوة القرآن أفضل وتدبره لمعانى القرآن أفضل من تدبره لكلام لا يحتاج لتدبره والله أعلم".

قال الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ حفظه الله في شريط "كن داعيا":

س3/ هل يجب على الشاب الملتزم أن يترك طلب العلم من أجل حفظ القرآن الكريم؟
ج/ أولا حفظ القرآن من الأعمال الصالحة والقربات العظيمة؛ لأن قارئ القرآن له بكل حرف يقرؤه عشر حسنات إلى سبعمائة ضعف إلى أضعاف كثيرة، وكثرة القراءة تتهيأ مع الحفظ، ولذلك هو عمل صالح عظيم، وعبادة كبيرة لله جل جلاله فأحث نفسي والجميع أن نستزيد من القرآن تلاوة وحفظا وتدارسا، فهو النور الهدى وهو حجة الله على الأولين والآخرين.
أما مسألة طلب العلم والحفظ، فحفظ القرآن مستحب وطلب العلم نوعان: منه واجب، ومنه مستحب.
فأما العلم الواجب الذي لا يصح العمل إلا به، فإن هذا مقدّم على المستحب، فيقدم العلم الواجب على الأمور المستحبّة أو العلم الواجب تارة يكون في العقيدة تارة يكون في العبادات، تارة يكون في المعاملات بحسب حاله، عامة المسلمين لابد أن يتعلموا العلم الواجب في تصحيح قلوبهم وتوحيدهم لله جل وعلا حتى تكون شهادتهم بأن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا رسول الله على علم، ?إِلَّا مَن شَهِدَ بِالْحَقِّ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ?[الزخرف:86]، ?فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ?[محمد:19].
العبادات الصلاة الزكاة لابد فيها أيضا من العلم حتى يصلي على بينة وعلى علم، حتى يزكي على بينة، يصوم على بينة وهكذا.
كذلك إذا كان من أصحاب البيع والشراء لابد أن يتعلم بعض الأحكام الضرورية المتعلقة بذلك.
فإذن إذا كان العلم مما لا يجوز تركه أو لا يسعه جهله لطلبه من المكلّف، فإن هذا يقدم على جميع النوافل باتفاق العلماء.


العلماء اختلفوا في ذلك:
فمنهم من قال يقدم حفظ القرآن.
ومنهم من قال يقدم العلم؛ لأن تعلم العلم أثره متعد وحفظ القرآن أثره من جهة العبادة غير متعد، فنقدم العبادة المتعدية على العبادة اللازمة.
والصحيح في ذلك هو التفصيل وهو أن الناس يختلفون:
فمنهم من يكون عنده ماكة في الحفظ قوية وعنده رغبة جازمة في العلم فهذا يوجه لحفظ القرآن ومعه أو بعده يتعلم.
وأما من كان لا يمكنه إلا أن يتعلم وليس عنده استعداد للحفظ ولو حفظ فإنه سيمضي سنوات طويلة يَمضي فيها فهمه وفترة شبابه ونحو ذلك وهو يحفظ.
أنا أعرف من مكث يحفظ ولم يثبت القرآن اثنا عشرة سنة وأربعة عشرة سنة لأجل ضعف الاستعداد وعدم القدرة على الحفظ، فهذا في حقه يكون تعلّم العلم والحضور عند العلماء أولى.
فإذن المسألة الصواب فيها التفصيل في الحال الثانية.

----------


## الأمل الراحل

جزاكَ الله خيرا ،، ومسألة الجمع بين حفظ القرآن وطلب العلم ، ترجع للشخص نفسه ومدى قدرته على ذلك . 

ومعلوم أن حفظَ القرآن غالبا يتم خلال سنة فقط - أو ربما أقل للمجتهدين -  ، مع التنظيم الدقيق لأوقات الحفظ ، وعدم التفريط أو التهاون بها ، وتضييع الأوقات فيما لا ينفع ، ثم تكون المراجعة سهلة يسيرة بقراءة جزء أو نصف جزء يوميا أو أكثر . باستثناء ( أيام العشر من ذي الحجة ، وشهر رمضان ) فهذه أيام فضيلة ينبغي أن يشتغل فيها بتلاوة القرآن بزيادة الورد اليومي منه ، وبهذه الطريقة يستطيع حافظ القرآن مراجعة حفظه ، مع طلب العلم .
وفق الله الجميع .

----------


## ابن رشد

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## أبو ياسر الجهني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عدم الإستعجال في حفظ القرآن ولايخفى عليكم كم حفظ عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه
ونقل لي أحد طلبة الشيخ ابن عثيمين أنه كان يحفظ في اليوم ثلاث أسطر .
وفقك الله ياسلفي .
وللفائدة هذا رقم الشيخ الفاضل عبدالله البخاري لمن أر أن يسأله /0505326997

----------


## قلب طيب

جزيتم خيراً على الافادة

----------


## أسـامة

جزاكم الله خيرًا
يستثنى مما سبق طلب العلم للمطلوب علمه من الدين بالضرورة.
فهذا... يطلب قبل حفظ القرآن وقبل أي شيء...
لأن تعلمه فرض على المعين... وأما حفظ القرآن والتوسع في العلم الشرعي كليهما فرض كفاية.

----------


## أحمد المحقق

جزاك الله خير

----------


## المقدسى

بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## أبوعمر الكويتي

قمت بتجربة حفظ 3 أسطر في اليوم من كتاب الله ، وجدتها رائعة جدا ومثبته للحفظ وتنفع لمن هوكثير الانشغال وكثير الارتباط

----------


## التائب

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيكـ 
السلام عليكم

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

بارك الله فيكم

----------

